# Energy Bill Discrepancy Commercial



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

It sounds like you have no idea how much power the building is using.

In my opinion the first thing to do is get a revenue grade meter installed on the same conductors the power company is monitoring. 

Many of our commercial customers have check meters installed on the service at the time of construction and continuously verify the utility is not over charging.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Fluke makes very high accuracy power analyzer, geared towards utility to ensure they're not under billing.

You will hook up the voltage probes, just at the panel, then clamp on the current probes as explained in manual. Make sure the meter has a traceable calibration. Record your utility's meter. If you don't have a current, valid calibration, your data is not going to stand in a fight.

Let it run for some time. Compare the readings. If it's reading in their favor, complain.


----------

